# Universal Garage Door Opener - won't program



## ghull (Sep 3, 2000)

As with the last issue I just posted, I have also tried this at least 4 times with no success. I have programmed the same kind of universal remotes in 3 other cars on the first try. I do have the rolling code garage doors, but again, I followed the manual to the letter. It' just won't program. Anybody else have any issues with theirs?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Universal Garage Door Opener - won't program (ghull)*

With some brands of remotes, you have to open the panel on the actual garage door opener itself, and hit the learn button, then attempt to program the universal opener. I have two newer style rolling code openers and this was the procedure the dealer recommended to me, and it worked first attempt. Good luck!


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Man you're really having problems both with the bluetooth and now the garage door opener??
Not sure exactly what's going on but I used the instructions off of Homelink's website and followed that and had no issues. 
Maybe try that. The other thing I'd suggest is before you try and program it, make sure you clear the homelink just in case. 
In simple words, 
clear homelink (visor)
use already programmed door opener that came with your garage door opener unit to program homelink (visor)
go to the garge door opener unit and press learn button
go back to vehicle and press the corresponding button. 
Can't remember how long you need to hold the button, not sure if its till it goes from flashing rapidly to steady (confirms button is programmed).


----------



## ghull (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (vr62a4)*

Well, I got this working today too. I disconnected the power to both garage door openers,( to attempt to reset them). Plus, I took your suggestion to got to the websiet and follow thier directions. This time, it worked like a champ. I'm pretty sure I didn't do anything different from yesterday. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: (ghull)*

Glad to hear you got both issues worked out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I found the instructions from the Homelink website more clear and easier to follow. 
Now go drive the Routan like you stole it


----------

